# puppy food



## lester (Mar 26, 2011)

hi everyone, im going to pick up a male maltese puppy on sat. the puppy will have 12weeks. she has been feeding them puppy chow. my friend told me i should switch to blue buffalo. can u guys point me out to the right food, i dont mind the price i just want him to eat the best.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

We have varying, emotional opinions about dog food on here. 


Veterinary nutritionists and the majority of veterinarians will tell you to look at the AAFCO nutritional adequacy label on the dog food package and make sure it says the food is "*COMPLETE AND BALANCED*".


Here's why:

Selecting Nutritious Pet Foods


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your new dog! How exciting! Where did you get your puppy from? 

My puppy was started on Puppy Chow too, and I very easily transitioned her to Blue Buffalo. I think the quality is much better. A lot of the folks here also home cook or feed raw, though I haven't had much success with either as my fluff's tummy rebels. 

Don't forget to post pictures when you get him!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You must be so excited about your new puppy. Can't wait to see pictures of him. Blue Buffalo is a very good food and is available at PetSmart. Wellness is another high quality food that is available at PetSmart or PetCo.

As Joy said above, we each seem to have our favorite foods, but I think a lot of us have fed both Wellness and/or Blue Buffalo and it has been successful of our fluffs.


----------

